# Reliance Broadband in Mumbai



## Karan85 (Nov 2, 2010)

the *Wired *connection

is it any good ..
the speeds seem to be good, but how is the reliability 
Airtel has little to no downtime , but the FUP is getting to me 
My speeds have been capped 7 days into the new billing cycle.

So i am thinking of switching to reliance soonish .
How is it?

any negatives ? anything at all that i should be worried about ?


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2010)

Consider MTNL in Mumbai?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 3, 2010)

+1 for mtnl...good packages,good service...using in my backup comp since june or so...no problems whatsoever


----------



## Karan85 (Nov 3, 2010)

their 2mbps plan is very expensive 
its good for speeds upto 1.3mbps (i think they have a 1.34 option) , but the 2mbps is 4k or something


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 3, 2010)

Reliance? Avoid!! MTNL is the way to go. Support is almost non existent but its not really much of an issue.


----------



## ico (Nov 4, 2010)

Karan85 said:


> their 2mbps plan is very expensive
> its good for speeds upto 1.3mbps (i think they have a 1.34 option) , but the 2mbps is 4k or something


MTNL has no FUP which other ISPs have.


----------

